# Nissa got her tutu.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa's tutu from Proper Puppy Accessories arrived this past week so after her bath today (her first one with Pure Paws products and we love it!), I couldn't resist taking her picture. Thanks for looking. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nissa is adorable in her tutu!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she looks adorable........love the colors and the little ballerina shoe for accent!!! Hey, where are those sunglasses???? :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nissa's ready for the ballet!!! :aktion033: She looks adorable!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's precious! I love to color selection too!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Nissa is gorgeous in her new tutu . .love the ballet accent :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The colors suit her perfectly! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nissa is just "tutu" pretty. Love the ballet slipper toy as an accent. Nissa is certainly one "Spoiled Maltese"


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love how her poofy tutu matches her poofy hair. Nissa's a great model! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... Nissa is just TOO devine! :wub::wub::wub:

I love how the bow matches the colors in the tutu. B)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, that tutu is adorable and Nissa looks so Nissa in it. We love that girl and love seeing her pictures. :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she looks adorable! :wub: Those are the same colors I made Lacy's tutu..love the hot pink and lime green


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable!:wub: Gigi's bow in my sig is from Proper Puppy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love your prima ballerina! She looks adorable!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Gorgeous and I love the colors!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nissa, you really look like a little Ballerina in your new Tutu!

Would like to take you with me into ballet lesson! And I can see, you already have ballet shoes!

Thanks for sharing this beautiful photo, Kim!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nissa, you look so beautiful in your new tutu that Jett's willing to put on some tights and be your Mikhail Baryshnikov.:dancing banana::jackrabbitslims::walklikeanegyptian:

Zoe's doing this at the mere thought of seeing her little brother in tights.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes a beauty! LOVE HER TUTU


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Nissa, you look so beautiful in your new tutu that Jett's willing to put on some tights and be your Mikhail Baryshnikov.:dancing banana::jackrabbitslims::walklikeanegyptian:
> 
> Zoe's doing this at the mere thought of seeing her little brother in tights.


Crystal, I would pay to see Jett in his tights!!! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Nissa is electrifying in her little tutu. I love the hot
colors.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Nissa, you look so beautiful in your new tutu that Jett's willing to put on some tights and be your Mikhail Baryshnikov.:dancing banana::jackrabbitslims::walklikeanegyptian:
> 
> Zoe's doing this at the mere thought of seeing her little brother in tights.


 
I wanna see pictures of Jett in tights:HistericalSmiley:

Kim are you kidding me? Nissa your so precious, tutu princess:wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

awww don't you just love the Pure Paws?!?!?!? The Tutu looks fantastic!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow love it!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Nissa looks so cute in her colorful tutu!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

A cutie-patootie!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Nissa, you look so beautiful in your new tutu that Jett's willing to put on some tights and be your Mikhail Baryshnikov.:dancing banana::jackrabbitslims::walklikeanegyptian:
> 
> Zoe's doing this at the mere thought of seeing her little brother in tights.


We would do anything to see Jett in tights! Nissa would probably go "on point" for that! :chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I love it...and Nissa too, of course! Too darn cute! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Nissa is beautiful as ever:wub:.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, that is the cutest tutu I've ever seen! She reminds me of a rainbow:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nissa Fiona said:


> We would do anything to see Jett in tights! Nissa would probably go "on point" for that! :chili::HistericalSmiley:



Hmmm....we'll have to see what we can do.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Nissa is a very pretty little Diva !


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Nissa looks so sweet in her tutu :wub2:. I love the colors! I made MiLey a no sew tutu the other day. It turned out ok, but not as full as I would of like it. Nissa's is perfect!


Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Super adorable ^_^ Nissa is ROCKING that tutu 

Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HOLY TUTU HEAVEN!!!!! Nissa sweetie....you are ready for ballet lessons! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE her tutu!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg she looks soooooo cute! i love it  xxx


----------

